

Scott Adams: Gawker is pure evil. Writers lazy. Profits by hurting others - saturdayplace
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/judging_people/

======
saturdayplace
Adam's last few post seem to be circling around the this point: Internet media
is vicious, irresponsible and insatiable. I'm almost positive that in pointing
out the flaws in the media's coverage/reactions to other celebrities, he's
trying to highlight how ridiculous the teapot tempest was surrounding his
PlannedChaos adventure. Interesting tactic.

